# hey all



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

i thought i would come and join u guys if its ok

ttc since 2004 have 2 kids to previous partner but my H brings them up as their own they dont see there bio donnor as he wants nothing to do with them (how anyone can say that about a child only god knows but they are better off without him as my H has been more of a father to them than he ever was)

had tests done and the prob is me they think im not ovulating

due back at the hospital on wednesday to find out next step

completely petrified about going  but have to go i know


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi bubblicious,

Sorry about your problems ttc. Hopefully they will have a plan of action for you at your appointment (not long now), and then it will be all systems go!!!
Welcome to the secondary board. I'm sure the others will be along shortly.
Feel free to join us for a   on the daily thread. There are so many of us (surprising how many people have secondary IF problems!) it might take you a while to work out who is who and what is going on. But you will be most welcome.
  
"see you" soon  
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

its amazing isnt it i honestly had never heard of secondary infertility before it happend to me

i really dont think alot of people know or understand it

thanks for saying hi


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi bubblicious

welcome to the secondary infertility board, it's amazing isn't how many people you find actually suffering from secondary if when it happens to you!
Hope you're appointment went OK and not too scary.

Faithful


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya!

Is your appointment today? Hope it goes ok hun.

I always felt very alone as well (as noone seems to talk about IF) but these boards have been great.

I have problems ovulating as well so am now on my first month of clomid.

Hope all is ok XX


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi all 

thanks abbybella

it went well ive been stared on clomid so fingers crossed it helps xxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi bubblicous,
Welcome to second infertility and good luck 
                                    wouldbegreat


----------

